# new year's plans



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

whats everybody got planned for new years? 

im wakin up, gettin some crown royal n puttin it on ice, then goin to the park for a couple hours of wearing the dogs out, then goin to charlotte for "first night"- should be a pretty good party time.

sucks im on probation tho, can't have TOO much fun


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I am getting old. Last year at 35yo I was asleep by 10:30pm. My goal is 11:00pm this year lol.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

LOL.....

I'll be sitting here with my kids & dogs.....


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm with you guys. I'll be hanging out at home with the wife and kids. Pissing the neighbors off with pots and pans lol.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

well I'm only 23 and we are sitting at home by ourselves having some drinks. The last couple years I was passed out by 12 but not this year I got my first handgun and come 12 I have a target set up in our field and I will be sounding off so to speak lol!!!! I love living in the county! Of course I will not be drinking before then so don't worry the drinking will begin after!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

WEll we were going to go to a friends house for a party but they decided to go downtown anyway, which aside from not wanting to spend the money my BF can't be in bars.

So I don't know now. May just end up staying home and drinking or maybe going to the neighbors BBQ even though its going to be like 20 degrees outside lol


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

hmmmmm im not sure either. bf isnt big on going out to places, but i would like to have some fun this year. last year i fell asleep at 11 since i had to work at 4am on new years day, but new job, and i have the day off so i am no sure....

if we dont go anywhere, well just get sh*t faced and play some COD, or some Wii Sports


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Happy New Year*

I think me and the g.f. will go out to long beach and have a nice dinner and watch some fireworks. And just walk around on the boardwalk and enjoy what new year will bring.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Me and David are going to babysit tonight! WOO HOO! lol They people I usually babysit before want to go out since their military and wont be in the keys next year...and me and david dont drink or party so we'll sit @ their house and watch TV! What an exciting life of a 18yr old and a 23yr old! lol But its ok my b-day is Friday so maybe we'll do something then....or maybe I'll just wait for our anniversary Jan. 11th! lol Man I have such a boring life....I guess thats what happens when you dont drink anymore and your not into the drug scene...Oh well....


HAPPY NEW YEARS EVE!!!! Hope everyone has fun and be careful....dont drink and drive! :roll: :hammer:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Heh. I just realized today is new year's eve. I guess I don't have much in the way of plans then. LOL!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

lol nice one! I had to check the calendar to make sure!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

We celebrate New Year's at our local English Pub called The Olde Ship. We get there at 11:30AM on New Year's Eve and they celebrate New Year's on UK time that 4:00PM PST! I'm back home passed out I mean a sleep by 8:00PM. New Year's day our front door is open all day long with friends and family stopping by for drinks and hors d'oeuvre. I hope everyone has a fun and safe New Year's Eve. I got to get going the pub opened 5 minutes ago! Cheers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Heh. I just realized today is new year's eve. I guess I don't have much in the way of plans then. LOL!


LMAO I'm with you on that !! I guess when you have a whole lot of dogs and than kids on top of it you loose track of the days ....:roll: I personally dont drink or smoke ...I am going to hang out with the kids and dogs cook play some xbox light some fire works and call it a night !


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Hot tub and cold beers!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Woot made it til 12:11am. Time for bed. Happy New Years all.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Well hope everyone is having fun!


----------

